# Haydn String Quartets: Opus 33



## Ramako

The Op. 33 represent the 'new and special way' in quartet writing that Haydn famously advertised to his publishers. Written 9 years after the op. 20, these quartets differ in a significant number of ways. Baroque counterpoint is almost entirely absent, replaced by what Rosen calls 'Classical counterpoint', which is a clever working of motivic material in the melodies and accompaniments so that the two intermingle and swap. This involves a different kind of melody, which in these are usually made up of very short motifs. On the larger scale, whereas the op. 20 were (as a general characterisation) dark and expansive, these may be said to be light-hearted yet concentrated, generally shorter than their predecessors.

I'm planning on skipping straight to the op. 50, and doing a thread at the end to cover the op. 42 and Seven Last Words along with the very late ones.

As always, comment on the works, recordings etc.

Previous: Opus 1, Opus 2, Opus 3, Opus 9, Opus 17, Opus 20

Next: Opus 50


----------



## Ukko

For these I like the Angeles as well as any. There is, however, a runaway favorite among the HIP fanciers in my 'crowd' - the set by the Apponyi Quartet.

Here is the link to the Amazon listings:

http://www.amazon.com/Joseph-Haydn-...e=UTF8&qid=1376146285&sr=1-1&keywords=apponyi

Note that the mp3 price is not a great bargain. Don't know if any of this is on YouTube.


----------



## Ukko

Well, the 4th mvt of #1 is there






I haven't mastered the search procedure at YouTube, there could be more Haydn/Apponyi Qrt there.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Had to vote for 'How do you do?', although it was hard to decide between it and No. 1 in B minor. I love the opening phrase with its classic Haydn humour, but the whole quartet is great.


----------



## jurianbai

Love "The Joke" , is my Haydn favorite, well...one of them. No.4 in Bb is the least popular. Ah yes, the Bird and How Do You Do? ... nice opus.


----------



## Guest

I haven't joined in the polls about Haydn quartets launched by Ramako, but I thank him. There are many "string quartets" out there (including luminaries such as Glass, Ferneyhough _et al_ ...) but as a string player I have to say there are few things that bring greater joy than a Haydn quartet. I place on an equal footing Mozart, Beethoven and Bartok. I could add Borodin, Debussy and continue the list, but at a pinch it is Joseph and Ludwig. At a further, final pinch, it has to be Joseph. No, Ludwig. OK, Joe and Louis. Final word.


----------



## Guest

I like 'em all, and have been quite happy with the Kodaly Quartet - I'm sure there are better recordings out there, but I find the Kodaly Quartet very satisfying.


----------



## Arsakes

I have only listened to the first three. I like No.1 the most, maybe because it's in minor.


----------



## Ukko

Arsakes said:


> I have only listened to the first three. I like No.1 the most, maybe because it's in minor.


It may be difficult to find relevance in the revelation that #1 was not the first composed of the Op. 33 set. Hmm, yep, it's difficult.


----------



## Itullian

I think I like THE BIRD


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Itullian said:


> I think I like THE BIRD


I love the scherzo in that quartet, contrasts very well with the lively first movement and with the more lyrical adagio. We get a lot of variety in that one .


----------



## Itullian

I have the Aeolian set and the Angeles set and love them.
But I think I lean more Aeolian.


----------



## Ramako

I have the Casals recording for this lot and find it by and large excellent: I haven't felt the need to look for additional performances yet. I have the buchberger as well already, but find it cumbersome in comparison.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ramako said:


> I have the Casals recording for this lot and find it by and large excellent: I haven't felt the need to look for additional performances yet. I have the buchberger as well already, but find it cumbersome in comparison.


I actually find the Buchberger to be very good for this set - in my opinion, the Buchberger quartet excels at the conversational aspect of quartet playing, which fits Op. 33 - but I'd have to listen to the Casals to compare the two .


----------



## Roi N

This shows you how good Haydn gets when he publishes. No quartet opus is better - the b minor, the Joke, the Bird, all really good. I voted for the Joke because all of its movements are of high standards, but I could have voted for any one of those three.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

Any opinions on the Quatuor Mosaics Opus 33? I have and love their Opus 77 and Opus 20. I have a lot of other versions, but am interested in checking out Mosaiques, but it's so expensive.

Recently I got the Parkanyi disc with 1, 6, and 4 from opus 33 and 42. Really great sound and performance. Berkshire Record Outlet has a number of excellent Haydn sets at discount prices, including the aforementioned.

I voted b minor.


----------

